# lucky label..should I get a sample?



## mm11981 (Jan 26, 2006)

I just got a quote from lucky label for a damask label (I have never ordered from them). They said they can send me a sample by mail and or email, but I am in a rush, so I don't really want to wait for the sample in the mail. What does everyone think, is their quality good enough to just view the sample by email, and tell them to go ahead with producing them for me?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

I think so. But it's hard to tell from the email.

In the email that I got from them, the pic looked kind of grainy. It looked much better once I got to see it in person.

It doesn't take that long to receive the sample. I would wait unless you absolutely have to have them start production now.


----------



## Art (Nov 23, 2005)

When they sent me the sample photo the first time it didn't look that great either. However, they did send me a second digital photo and it looked better. I was in a rush my self so I said send it to me and I was happy with the finished product.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Their digital photos seem to magnify the thread far more than they should....the difference between the photos I got and the real thing was marked (and for the better).


----------



## speedmaster123 (Dec 1, 2005)

Wait for the mail, it is always good to see the real thing first


----------

